
Ask HN:  Anyone using Vertx(Node.js inspired for the JVM)? - justauser
I saw mention of vertx in an earlier thread regarding Node.js and VoltDB but this was the first time I've heard of the project.  The creator of the project apparently is Tim Fox known for the HornetQ messaging project. Any feedback on this?<p>From the site( http://vertx.io/ ):
What is vert.x?<p>Vert.x is the framework for the next generation of asynchronous, effortlessly scalable, concurrent applications.<p>Vert.x is a framework which takes inspiration from event driven frameworks like node.js, combines it with a distributed event bus and sticks it all on the JVM - a runtime with real concurrency and unrivalled performance. Vert.x then exposes the API in Ruby, Java and Groovy as well as JavaScript.
======
debacle
Haven't seen it before, but it looks exactly like Node. Is it just the Node
API on top of Rhino?

~~~
purplefox
(Tim Fox here, project lead)

The core api is similar to node.js, but that API is available in not just
JavaScript, but in Ruby, Java and Groovy.

Unlike node.js it also includes websockets and sockjs support and a
distributed event bus so you can link together multiple nodes on the server
side and extending into client side JavaScript.

Since it runs on the JVM and has real threading (unlike V8) it means you can
scale with a single instance far better than you can with node.js. And you
don't have to resort to hacky forks in order to scale it over multiple cores.

In my perf tests so far, performance (far) exceeds node.js for some simple
HTTP test cases. I will hopefully publish some results in the next few weeks
when we release 1.0 final.

So one way of thinking about it is node.js, on steroids and not just for
JavaScript.

Vert.x is a VMware sponsored project.

~~~
ludicast
Thanks for your hard work. I really love seeing the continued effort on your
part to keep up-to-date with the awesome sockjs protocol.

Don't see anywhere docs on integrating it with rails apps. Are there
references anywhere (or is that too heavyweight for your 1.0 release)?

------
alias1
Clickable: <http://vertx.io/>

